# Couple of questions



## Carmen (Feb 8, 2011)

Do any of you actually feel your thyroid being attacked? Sometimes if I am having trouble sleeping at night, my neck feels hot and tight, and almost like there's pressure from within. And it feels like its pulsating slightly. I get it at other times too. I used to put it down to anxiety. It quite uncomfortable and a horrible feeling.

This morning for example its gone, and I feel quite alert and ok. Most mornings I feel rotten and then seem to improve around 6pm, and get slightly more energy, anyone else notice that pattern? i wonder what is going on in the body during the good days/hours?

I was wondering whether its best to push through the lack of energy and fatigue (and force yourself to do stuff), or whether its better to rest if you feel rotten?

Thanks.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Carmen said:


> Do any of you actually feel your thyroid being attacked? Sometimes if I am having trouble sleeping at night, my neck feels hot and tight, and almost like there's pressure from within. And it feels like its pulsating slightly. I get it at other times too. I used to put it down to anxiety. It quite uncomfortable and a horrible feeling.
> 
> This morning for example its gone, and I feel quite alert and ok. Most mornings I feel rotten and then seem to improve around 6pm, and get slightly more energy, anyone else notice that pattern? i wonder what is going on in the body during the good days/hours?
> 
> ...


A loud resounding yes. This is called vascularity.

You can feel them and doc can hear w/stethoscope.

http://archinte.ama-assn.org/cgi/content/summary/40/1/110

Some things should not be forced like heavy exercise, running and etc.. Otherwise, I do think that trying to get through an ordinary day if you can, is probably good but that just depends. You don't want to make yourself any sicker, that is for sure!


----------



## Carmen (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks Andros for the link... it's always comforting to find out you are not imagining things... your reply was super informative as always. Many thanks!!


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Before I got on a reasonable level of medication, I had a feeling like my energy was finite. I had so much for the day (not as much as I wanted!) and when I used it up, it was gone and I was useless.

So I would try to go about my normal routine but conserve energy along the way. A big thing for me was the stairs at work. I have always taken the stairs and not the elevator but I found I ran out of energy way too fast if I took the stairs more than a couple times. So I started taking the elevator and lasted longer in my work day. I am happy to say I am back to 100% stair climbing again so there is hope when you get the medications right!

I also found if I could stay on my feet and keep moving I did OK. Sitting down would cause me to just crash. Sitting in afternoon meetings or even driving my car in the afternoon or evenings was difficult for me until I got my meds right. I would make sure I had everything done I wanted to do after work before I sat on my couch because the odds were I was not going to get up and do them after that fatigued feeling came on.


----------



## Carmen (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi northernlite- thanks for the tips! It is always really interesting to read how others deal these problems. I will take the advice on board, Im sure it will help me cope until I feel better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Carmen said:


> Thanks Andros for the link... it's always comforting to find out you are not imagining things... your reply was super informative as always. Many thanks!!


You are welcome!


----------

